# Where are you from?



## Guest

<table cellpadding=4 cellspacing=0 width=98% class="quoteBox">
<td align=left valign=center> <smallfont> <b>Quote</B> <I>originally posted by AdemA </i></b> </smallfont> </td>
<tr><td align=left valign=top><table cellpadding=4 cellspacing=0 width=98% class="quoteBox">
<td align=left valign=center> <smallfont> <b>Quote</B> <I>originally posted by freson </i></b> </smallfont> </td>
<tr><td align=left valign=top><table cellpadding=4 cellspacing=0 width=98% class="quoteBox">
<td align=left valign=center> <smallfont> <b>Quote</B> <I>originally posted by El Angelillo </i></b> </smallfont> </td>
<tr><td align=left valign=top>En realidad soy japonés, por eso nunca pongo mi foto.</td></tr>
</table>
o_0 Para darle envidia a vapour?</td></tr>
</table>

no, para k no le intente violar...</td></tr>
</table>
También


----------



## Necker

Pues yo os escribo desde la habitación de mi hermano, que es donde tenemos la conexión a interné.


----------



## Behrens

yo tengo la conexion en el comedor


----------



## Necker

Pues fresón también debe de tenerla, no para de postear ni a la hora de las comidas!!!  :gamefreak


----------



## ocai

<table cellpadding=4 cellspacing=0 width=98% class="quoteBox">
<td align=left valign=center> <smallfont> <b>Quote</B> <I>originally posted by Necker </i></b> </smallfont> </td>
<tr><td align=left valign=top>Pues fresón también debe de tenerla, no para de postear ni a la hora de las comidas!!!  :gamefreak</td></tr>
</table>

Eso ha sonado francamente mal.


----------



## Necker

Por qué? No era mi intención ofender, me refiero a que como lleva tantos posts, debe de pasar mucho tiempo por estos lares.
Ni muchísimo menos lo decía como crítica, yo también me paso muchas horas delante del ordenador ahora que soy opositor y tengo pocas obligaciones (aparte de estudiar).
Fresón, si lees esto y te suena tan mal como a ocai, perdona, pero ya te digo que no pretendía criticarte, sólo era un comentario sin malicia


----------



## ocai

<table cellpadding=4 cellspacing=0 width=98% class="quoteBox">
<td align=left valign=center> <smallfont> <b>Quote</B> <I>originally posted by Necker </i></b> </smallfont> </td>
<tr><td align=left valign=top>Pues fresón también debe de tenerla, no para de postear ni a la hora de las comidas!!!  :gamefreak</td></tr>
</table>

:happy:


----------



## Bruno BHZ

From Brazil. Rarely post here, but I'm always reading.


----------



## Guest

poz yo tengo la conexión 3 pisos más arriba de donde como, pa que veais!!! lo que como tengo que estar en elpc muchas horas porque estoy dando al AutoCAD 2002 sin parar, tengo el foro en segundo plano y posteo como un carretero.


----------



## Necker

Tú q vives, en un "cuadríplex", o en un edificio para tí sólo?


----------



## Guest

<table cellpadding=4 cellspacing=0 width=98% class="quoteBox">
<td align=left valign=center> <smallfont> <b>Quote</B> <I>originally posted by Necker </i></b> </smallfont> </td>
<tr><td align=left valign=top>Tú q vives, en un "cuadríplex", o en un edificio para tí sólo? </td></tr>
</table>
una vivienda endtre medianeras de pb, p1,p2 y buhardilla


----------



## Necker

Carallo, y yo aquí, en mi pisito de tres habitaciones :evil:


----------



## Rutenio

El Autocad 2002 debe de rendir de la ostia.


----------



## Guest

<table cellpadding=4 cellspacing=0 width=98% class="quoteBox">
<td align=left valign=center> <smallfont> <b>Quote</B> <I>originally posted by Rutenio </i></b> </smallfont> </td>
<tr><td align=left valign=top>El Autocad 2002 debe de rendir de la ostia.</td></tr>
</table>
bueno, salvo algunos pequeños cambios, lo más significativo respecto anteriores versiones es que ahora todo los iconos y chorradillas del programa, en lugar de ser rojos, son azules 
A ver cuando sacan el 2004 pa bajarmelo


----------



## ocai

<table cellpadding=4 cellspacing=0 width=98% class="quoteBox">
<td align=left valign=center> <smallfont> <b>Quote</B> <I>originally posted by freson </i></b> </smallfont> </td>
<tr><td align=left valign=top><table cellpadding=4 cellspacing=0 width=98% class="quoteBox">
<td align=left valign=center> <smallfont> <b>Quote</B> <I>originally posted by Rutenio </i></b> </smallfont> </td>
<tr><td align=left valign=top>El Autocad 2002 debe de rendir de la ostia.</td></tr>
</table>
bueno, salvo algunos pequeños cambios, lo más significativo respecto anteriores versiones es que ahora todo los iconos y chorradillas del programa, en lugar de ser rojos, son azules 
A ver cuando sacan el 2004 pa bajarmelo </td></tr>
</table>

Lo mas significativo es que cambia de color una cosa? Tu si que ere un mojtruo.


----------



## Guest

coño, es verdad, to lo demás es lo mismito. También me pasé al 2002 porque el 2000 se me colgaba mucho, fatals errors cada dos por tres... y este na, me va bien, pero es cuestión de la versión, de quien lo pirateo más que del programa en sí.


----------



## De Snor

¿ Cuánto cuesta una llamada a Bélgica ?


----------



## Guest

<table cellpadding=4 cellspacing=0 width=98% class="quoteBox">
<td align=left valign=center> <smallfont> <b>Quote</B> <I>originally posted by De Snor </i></b> </smallfont> </td>
<tr><td align=left valign=top>¿ Cuánto cuesta una llamada a Bélgica ? </td></tr>
</table>
pues me pillas desprevenido!


----------



## AnnubiX

*Jurrr...*

Yo foreo desde la ciudad de Sa Garriga :rotf:


----------



## ElRegio

De Monterrey, México


----------



## emerica

::SLOVAKIA::


----------



## Kika

> _Originally posted by_* Juanito *
> 
> Y yo soy de Zürich! Y el barrio se llama little Galicia:colgate: Increible las fotos de Brisbane... y yo que pensaba que era un pueblo:?
> 
> Una vez leí en un thread algo sobre barrios españoles en el mundo o algo parecido, pero ya no se donde esta.
> 
> Algunos datos de españoles en Suiza: ciudadanos españoles act. 178'000 (130'000 gallegos) y en los años 70-80 habian más de 400'000 españoles, la mayoria eran gallegos unos 300'000.
> 
> el 12% de los extranjeros en Suiza son españoles (de 1'480'000), el 28% italianos, el 24% ex-yugoslavos, el 10% portugueses, el 8% turcos etc. y hablamos de una poblacion de 7.1 millones de habitantes que no es mucho. Que nos diga alguien que no hay extranjeros en Suiza. Aqui en Zurich es dificil encontrar un suizo.


¿"Little" Galicia? :? ¿acaso se habla inglés por esos lares de Suiza? Ya se que ahí todo lo que suene yankee mola un mogollón por eso será que ponen en los letreros de la autovía "Zurich City" en vez de "zentrum" (centro en alemán) hay que ver lo cursi que son los de Zurich. Son muy prepotentes y les gusta compararse a ciudades como Nueva York y eso que Zurich no llega ni a los 400'000 habitantes... hno: hno: 

Según la página web de la oficina de estadisticas de la Confederación Suiza http://www.statistik.admin.ch/stat_ch/ber01/petra/petra03ftab.pdf la población española residente en Suiza era de 81'000 almas y nunca llegó a los 130'000 habitantes. La población española residente en Suiza se sitúa en el sexto lugar de las comunidades extranjeras residentes en éste país:

Italianos 318'000 (en descenso)
Ex-Yugoslavos 365'000 (en aumento)
Portugueses 162'000 (en aumento)
Alemanes 141'000 (en aumento)
Turcos 83'000 (en aumento)
Españoles 81'000 (en descenso)
Franceses 70'000 (en aumento)

:wink2:


----------



## Juanito

Ese nombre de "Little Galicia" es una fantasia mia. No existe un little Galicia, ni little Italy, aunque se podria nombrar algunos barrio asi, pero como la mayoria aqui son gallegos, pues... le di ese nombre!

Yo estudio en la escuela economia y andministrativo y hace poco tuvimos el tema "Extranjeros" en Suiza y como probablemente saberas, los primero emigrantes eran los italianos seguido por los españoles en los años 60 y 70 y más tarde llegaron los portugueses y aún más tarde en los 90 sobre todo yugoslavos, albaneses, turcos etc.
No sé, en que forma se ha calculado tu estatistica, pero te puedo garantizar que son más los españoles, a los que acabas de mencionar. Probablemente son los extranjeros con un pasaporte del pais de origen. Yo tengo el pasaporte Suizo y cuento como suizo y no como español y además no soy el único. Más turcos, más alemanes que españoles eso lo veo por primera vez!!!Estamos más o menos en la cifra de los portugueses, te tengo que dar la razón, la cifra de portugueses esta creciendo y la de los españoles esta bajando y no porque follen más, sino vienen muchos familiares a trabajar en Suiza. La ciudad de Zurich tiene 362'000 habitantes, pero cuenta con un millon de habitantes con toda la aglomeración. Zurich seria un barrio pequeño de Nueva York, pero en ningun barrio de NY se vive tan bien como en Zurich.

ps: Y sí, son 130'000 (ojo gallegos!)y eran una vez unos 300'000 y en total habian 400'000 españoles, pero eso ya hace años. Lo que yo no acabo de entender es, porque aumenta la cifra de portugueses en este pais? Si economicamente estan en el nivel de España!!!Bueno no importa, haber si saco más info y te lo enseño! A estas horas tendria que estar en la cama, mañana tengo escuela:goodnight


----------



## Menandro

Panama City, Panamá!!!!

Saludos


----------



## SdR

Roma - Italia. Ciao!


----------



## daniel220776

de Mexico, saludos a todos/as!


----------



## Leovigildo

Juanito said:


> Lo que yo no acabo de entender es, porque aumenta la cifra de portugueses en este pais? Si economicamente estan en el nivel de España!!!


Seguramente el hecho (probable a tenor de su presencia en el pais alpino) de que tengas amigos portugueses te hace ser bastante condescendiente con Portugal. No obstante, para ser justos y con los datos en la mano, economicante hablando es menor la distancia que separa a España (23.300$) de paises como Alemania (26.400$), Francia (27.900$), Finlandia (27.500$), Suecia (28.200$) o Japón (28.00$) que la distancia que separa a Portugal (18.300$) de España (23.300$).

http://www.oecd.org/dataoecd/48/5/2371372.pdf


----------



## iñaki-garcia

Bogotá, COLOMBIA.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Nice Forum!


----------



## Aziz M

Hi, i'm from the Uk, my family originally comes from Pakistan.

I'd just like to let you know that I think Spain is a great country.

My sister used to live in Leon and loved everything about the place. The people are very friendly and i'm very pleased to see that your country is doing well. 

I'm currently learning Spanish but my progress is a bit slow, but one day hopefully I'll be able converse with you in your own language. 

Aziz


----------



## snijder

Canary Islands


----------



## Tosco

Canadian living in Madrid.


----------



## DonQui

de los Estados Unidos, Ciudad de Nueva York!!


----------



## Juan1912

desde mi casa, lima, peru, sudamérica, latinoamérica, continente americano, etc etc


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

No hablo mucho en este seccion de SSC, pero leo mucho. Hay muchos topicos interesantes y soy enamorado con Espana! Mi espanol no es tan bueno como otros personas, pero este es una oportunidad muy buena para practicar mi espanol.  Hasta luego!


----------



## Bitxofo

*FROM Barcelona Airport, El Prat town!!*

Aeroport del Prat, BCN :weirdo:


----------



## James_T_Menendez

desde Madrid, España por ahora ...


----------



## pett

this is my first time using this website. could sum1 tell me how i can put my photos on so i can show all u guys?


----------



## pett

sorry. i should of entroduced myself first. im Justin and i come from Melbourne, Victoria, Australia. im young and love bulidings,


----------



## pett

i would love to have a house like that, u r so lucky


----------



## Bluestreak

Soy de Chicago, EE.UU Estudié espanol en Valencia en el 1999, enero hasta mayo. No quería irme. Voy a volver el 21 de abril de este año y lo siento pero vi la foto en el skyscraper "home pages" de los valencianos, JODER!!! ¡Qué guapos!. 
No puedo esperar ver como ha cambiado la ciudad.


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Tú también puedes colgar tu foto ahí:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313246
:wink2:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

Soy Ingles, Vivo en Londres

Aprendo Espanol, pero soy no muy bueno


----------



## Jordy_bcn

juanman_3 said:


> Desde Colombia, para los colonizadores.


ExColonizadores, pero vamos tenemos la Alvaro de Bazan preparada jejeje


----------



## mankawabi

Puerto Rico, ¡saludos! :cheers:


----------



## Chilenofuturista

De Suecia.


----------



## DunkleBedrohung

Austria


----------



## Mr. Osaka

Asia.


----------



## gálibo

Donosti / San Sebastian


----------



## rio2005

Soy de Corea del Sur..
Pero nadie me piensa como un asiatico..jeje..


----------



## ferguz

yo los visaito de México y recuerden tambien visitar el foro Méxicano


----------



## Vapour

Japon


----------



## Ohno

China. But I totally get lost at Spanish. I don't understand the language.


----------



## Cicerón

¿Y si ponemos un hilo que sea sobre cómo nos ven a los españoles desde fuera? Es una propuesta.


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Más vale que no... xDDD
:runaway:


----------



## Cicerón

^^ Vale, vale; era sólo una propuesta, pero seguramente acabe mal... :lol:

:runaway:


----------



## SanMiguel

My spanish is still lousy, so i better write in english 

I'm from Germany and i visited Spain 19 times so far

- 16 times at Costa Dorada with my parents , when i was a youngster; it was in the 70s and 80s of last century.
We stayed at a camping ground called *"La Torre del Sol"* at Playa Mont-roig (Costa Dorada), just south of *Cambrils*.
It is 15 km to *Salou*, which we also visited often.
I remember the "Coloured Fountain" there and they had a nice promenade;
also remember we always listened "Radio Reus" 










--------------------------------------------------------------------------

- And 3 times (1992-94) at Costa Brava, with a german buddy.
We were in *Platja D'Aro (Playa de Aro)*. just south of *Palamos*

2 times we stayed at Apartment complex near the harbour:








^ Platja D'Aro harbour
Once we cleaned the apartment-owner's yacht, so the other day we were allowed to use the yacht; oh what a great time we had

and 1 time we stayed in Hotel Mar Condal, which owners are a german-spanish couple








^ the old part of Hotel Mar Condal

Also Spain will always remind me of a beautiful girl called Isabella 

.


----------



## El Nacionalista

de Argentina


----------



## -Corey-

De San Diego, CA


----------



## -Corey-

amagaldu said:


> creo que la forma castiza sería "where about are you from?"
> pues ya estáis [email protected] dos poniendo una foto..!!


Seria mejor..
Where r u from? (where are you from?)


----------



## Sinjin P.

Philippines :wave:


----------



## Pelha

Lisbon - Portugal


----------



## KB

Pakistan. :wave:

Do you have any threads for aliens?


----------



## Cabman

London, England and Torrevieja, Alicante.


----------



## guirramon

Sugiero el título del thread de: "where do you visit us from?"
Me parece bastante más correcto que el actual


----------



## carlosbe

Lambaré, Paraguay :hi:


----------



## Eztquerro

DONOSTIA, pais Vasco :banana:


----------



## Sampei

Italia!










Hola a todo el mundo! Me encanta España.


----------



## Già

Milano - Italy










Italianos y espanoles..... somos como hermanos..... aunque a veces nos peleamos por tonterias..... te quiero espana!!


----------



## Cicerón

Già said:


> Italianos y espanoles..... *somos como hermanos..... aunque a veces nos peleamos por tonterias..*... te quiero espana!!


¡Eso demuestra que somos hermanos! 

Un saludo


----------



## Già

:lovethem: eheheh verdad......


----------



## Casa

Marruecos, المغرب


----------



## TYW

Hola todos!!

yo soy de Malaysia

perdon, yo no se mucho de Español


----------



## Estela

I'm new here. Soy de Brasil,brasileña.  

Kisses,Besos,Beijos!


----------



## Cicerón

^^ Hola Estela


----------



## Bitxofo

Estela said:


> I'm new here. Soy de Brasil,brasileña.
> 
> Kisses,Besos,Beijos!


Boa tarde, beleza!
:kiss:


----------



## jon_wowow

im new here!!! from Ecuador :wave:


----------



## Bitxofo

jon_wowow said:


> im new here!!! from Ecuador :wave:


¿Eres anglófono?
:?


----------



## egonecron

Que alegria ver a moderadores marroquies con avatares provocativos -_- Lo que hay que aguantar, y encima amordazados.


----------



## arriaca

^^

Se ve que a ellos no les llegan privados como este. Ese avatar se los puso después de que nosotros nos pusiéramos el del Sáhara Occidental. 



Redalinho said:


> Dear arriaca,
> 
> You have received an infraction at SkyscraperCity.
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/12187398/
> 
> Reason: Signature Rule Violation
> -------
> You have to change your avatar and siagnuture. We don't accept warlike images and texts in SSC
> Thank you
> -------
> 
> This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.
> 
> All the best,
> SkyscraperCity


----------



## egonecron

:crazy:


----------



## Bitxofo

Cidade_Branca said:


> No lo creo!!!
> 
> Portugal jah eh uma provincia espanhola???
> 
> Que desprezo... da vossa parte.


Vota la opción: "Otro país de la U.E."


----------



## Veejay_

Veneçuela


----------



## Yongo

De Venezuela!!!!!! me encanta sus foros!


----------



## LMCA1990

Hay no, mucho veneco  mentiras, los aprecio. mi papa es de barinas :cheers:


----------



## 43:37

Las Cúcutas, Republica Insurgente del Zulia, RIZ.


----------



## Veejay_

:lol: Whoah, todas nos mudaremos a esa ^^ No Húgo/No Piedad XD


----------



## 43:37

*^*
Es de lo mejor....la independencia solo falta por parte de la ONU, pero ya nuestro PIB es increiblemente alto gracias al petróleo y la terquedad del gochosantandereano.

La Revolucion Rosa ha tomado las calles y todos escuchan a Björk. Ya Colombia y Venezuela han aceptado por amarnos, amo las micronaciones.

Pd. Descanse en paz el héroe nacional Jose Ismael, caudillo de la independencia, muerto en batalla.


----------



## LMCA1990

No senhores, Cucuta se me queda en Colombia o les doy palo  Zuila si quiere se puede unir


----------



## 43:37

*^*
Pfffff.....

http://www.angelfire.com/va/paiszuliano/articulos/art007.html
http://www.rnv.gov.ve/noticias/index.php?act=ST&f=26&t=18528
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1472529/


----------



## LMCA1990

Whatever. One day I'll be king of New Granada:










BWUA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Veejay_

La Repuvlica said:


> *^*
> Pfffff.....
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/va/paiszuliano/articulos/art007.html
> http://www.rnv.gov.ve/noticias/index.php?act=ST&f=26&t=18528
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1472529/





> Otra propuesta independentista surge en Colombia. En 1858, el General Vicente Herrera, mandatario de Santander (Colombia) concibe la idea de crear el estado Soberano del Zulia, formado por la Provincia de Maracaibo, parte sustancial de Los Andes venezolanos, y por el territorio de la antigua Provincia de Santander y parte de la de Ocaña.
> Esta propuesta revela también el sustento del proyecto político y económico concebido, de la realidad, de una región histórica; la región de Maracaibo, país bisagra entre Venezuela y Colombia, con una profunda diferenciación del resto del país.
> Para 1863, Jorge Sutherland y Venancio Pulgar, firman un documento en el que parece ser la primera y hasta hoy desconocida de las declaraciones de Independencia de Maracaibo con respecto de Venezuela. La causa dominante que signa dicho documento es de tipo político: defender la autonomía local y sus poderes políticos locales del intento centralista. El lenguaje que usan ambos signantes no llama a dudas; "¡Viva la independencia de Maracaibo!.... ¿Qué puede unirnos ya a esa República (Venezuela) contradictoria que soporta humillada con la resignación del esclavo vil, una dictadura que se organiza como para ser interminable, sin vergüenza ni temor de la historia? (sigue): Rompamos los lazos: ¡Proclamemos la Independencia de Maracaibo! ¡tenemos elementos para subsistir por nosotros mismos!


Whoah, el reciclaje es tan conveniente ahora XD


----------



## Bitxofo

Veejay_ said:


> Veneçuela


¿Ç?


:?


----------



## Bentag

De las Islas Canarias :wave:


----------



## Veejay_

Bitxofo said:


> ¿Ç?
> 
> 
> :?


*ç*í, qué tiene? :lol:


----------



## Bitxofo

Veejay_ said:


> *ç*í, qué tiene? :lol:


Tiene cedilla.


----------



## 43:37

Cedilla es genial.

Las Çuçutas, no serían nada sin ellas.


----------



## Alfredohn

TEGUCIGALPA, HONDURAS, CENTRO AMÉRICA


----------



## Ovalo

Spain


----------



## Jimena

*Argentina.*

Nacida en la Patagonia, en la provincia de Río Negro, pero habitante de la provincia de Mendoza


----------



## Limeñito

De Lima, capital del Perú.


----------



## dopeman1

:hi: poland


----------



## thaproducer

Puerto Vallarta, jalisco, Mexicooo!!!


----------



## Spike88bcn

Barcelona, Catalunya!!!


----------



## Reykjavik

Zaragoza, Aragón, España.


----------



## W. Ritter

Lieja, Bélgica


----------



## SouthernEuropean

Trikala-Grecia


----------



## Bitxofo

SouthernEuropean said:


> Trikala-Grecia


Geia sou! Ti kaneis?
:wink2:


----------



## Limeñito

LMCA1990 said:


> Whatever. One day I'll be king of New Granada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWUA HA HA HA HA


Qué hace mutilado el mapa del Perú!!
Salen con cada sonsera!!!!!


----------



## Unravel

Limeñito said:


> De Lima, capital del Perú.


Es curioso como siempre se dice "Lima, Perú" Todos (o casi todos) sabemos que Lima es la capital de Perú! xD

Me sonaría raro Madrid, España o Londres, UK o Moscú, Rusia xD


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Pues hay Madrid en otros países, y London también.
:yes:
Por eso se pone: Madrid, Ohio. O London, Idaho.

(Los ejemplos son inventados)


----------



## LMCA1990

O Madrid, Cundinamarca, Colombia


----------



## Unravel

Bitxofo said:


> ^^Pues hay Madrid en otros países, y London también.
> :yes:
> Por eso se pone: Madrid, Ohio. O London, Idaho.
> 
> (Los ejemplos son inventados)


Ayyy casi aciertas... ni Idaho, ni Ohio... es otro que suena también así exótico: Iowa!  En Ohio está Sevilla :lol:

De la web weather.com










Valencia's y Sevilla's




















Barcelona's 2, en España y Venezuela (siempre según esta web)


----------



## HAL9000

^^ En la sexta temporada de '24' estalla una bomba atómica en Valencia... California xD


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Hay 50 Barcelonas en todo el mundo: España, Venezuela, Italia, Filipinas, etc.
:runaway:


----------



## karenina

Cádiz, Andalucía, España. Próximamente me instalaré en Granada (o eso espero jeje).

Salut à tous!


----------



## Dutch_Mentor

de Valencia (Espana) pero viviendo en Amsterdam (Holanda)


----------



## Niat

Barcelona, Spain.


----------



## bOgOtAinLoVE

bogota


----------



## skytrax

Angola!!!


----------



## mexico15

Nort of Topeka, west of da 71!!, goorls y'all need 2 cum to ma hood... Sup bbys heey!


----------



## Bitxofo

manuelmonge said:


> Nort of Topeka, west of da 71!!, goorls y'all need 2 cum to ma hood... Sup bbys heey!


:crazy: ?Mande? :crazy2:


----------



## 437.001

manuelmonge said:


> Nort of Topeka, west of da 71!!, goorls y'all need 2 cum to ma hood... Sup bbys heey!





Bitxofo said:


> :crazy: ?Mande? :crazy2:


I think this way´s better:



manuelmonge huna bes pasao por el colador jortobrágico said:


> North of Topeka (USA), west of the (interstate?) 71, girls, you all need to come to my neighbourhood. What´s up, babies, hey!!


What I don´t get is the _"Mazatlán"_ part of the thing in *manuelmonge*´s profile... :troll:


----------



## interventor

^^
"Mazatlán it's a Mexico town I think...But maybe he wants to say "trollistan"


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Soy de Portugal, pero me gusta mucho Españakay:


----------



## Martillo

Bienvenido, Claudio!

 Saludos.


----------



## TopoGigio

Amazing that in the poll Spain (46 millions people) does not appear or even Italy but Portugal (11 millions) and Netherlands (17 millions) do. No comments.


----------



## mattymarttin

Córdoba, Argentina! :heart: :wave:​


----------



## NoSoyMinsc

Zaragoza, Spain!


----------



## ALGIROS

Valencia. Mediterráneo. Europa.


----------



## NOMAD€

Hola a todos!
De Italia y de Kazajistán!

kay:


----------



## Akai

España / Andalucía / Jaén


----------



## Sky

TopoGigio said:


> Amazing that in the poll Spain (46 millions people) does not appear or even Italy but Portugal (11 millions) and Netherlands (17 millions) do. No comments.


Esta es una encuesta para gente de fuera que visita el foro español.

Los foreros de España podéis votar aquí: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790151


----------



## neuromancer

Y siempre está la opción "Other EU country - Otro país de la UE". la encuesta tiene 12 años... casi nada.


----------



## Ronald34

Austria^^


----------



## BilboStar

Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain.


----------



## tinyr19

Saludos desde Salamanca (España).


----------



## carlosms88

Murcia, España


----------



## Bitxofo

BilboStar said:


> Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain.





tinyr19 said:


> Saludos desde Salamanca (España).





carlosms88 said:


> Murcia, España


^^Este hilo es SÓLO para extranjeros.
¡Leed el "post" 333 de este hilo!


----------



## Nabucco

Lo lógico sería ponerlo en el post nº 1 ¿no?


----------

